#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  abrir porta do squid

## xxxx

pessoal, estou configurando um squid aki na minha empresa, ele starta corretamente, soh que a porta 3128 não abre pra eu poder fazer o squid funcionar... ai vai o meu squid.conf
####################################
#CONFIGURAÇÃO DO SQUID
#CONFIGURACAO FEITA POR SÉRGIO LUIZ
####################################
#Configurações de memória
cache_mem 8M

#Configuração de porta
http_port 3128

#LOG
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log

#E-mail do root
cache_mgr [email protected]

#Usuario do squid
cache_effective_user squid

#Grupo do squid
cache_effective_group squid


#Parâmetros de Autenticação!
authenticate_program /bin/ncsa_auth /usr/local/squid/squid_passwd
proxy_auth_realm Digite seu login. 

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny QUERY
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0


#Minhas ACL's
acl autenticacao proxy_auth REQUIRED
#Fim de minhas acls
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#Meus http_access
http_access allow autenticacao
http_access deny all
#Fim dos meus http_access

http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access deny all
icp_access allow all



Alguem sabe porque a porta nao abre???
Abraços

----------


## guardian_metal

dá um "nmap localhost" sem as aspas no terminal e vê quais portas estão abertas.

----------


## xxxx

a porta nao abre... nenhuma delas... soh tah as q jah estavam abertas, por favor me respondam como eu posso abrir a porta!

----------


## mistymst

tah, e quando voce start o que aparece no logs?

----------


## demiurgo

eh kra, na verdade sua porta naum aparece listada pq seu squid nem tah carregando hehe, faz o q o myst disse, olha teu log e posta ele ae

[]'s

----------


## xstefanox

Tenta por um http_access allow all antes do autenticação.

Abraços!

----------


## Bruno_Freitas

Isso está cheirando a squid não rodando. Verifique o arquivo /var/log/messages e/ou /var/log/syslog.

Geralmente, numa instalacao padrão do squid via compilacao, esse tipo de erro se dá por permissões incorretas/usuário do squid nos diretórios de LOG e CACHE do squid. Certifique que o usuário sob qual o squid está rodando possui privilégios nesses diretórios.

Boa Sorte!

Bruno Freitas




> pessoal, estou configurando um squid aki na minha empresa, ele starta corretamente, soh que a porta 3128 não abre pra eu poder fazer o squid funcionar... ai vai o meu squid.conf
> ####################################
> #CONFIGURAÇÃO DO SQUID
> #CONFIGURACAO FEITA POR SÉRGIO LUIZ
> ####################################
> #Configurações de memória
> cache_mem 8M
> 
> #Configuração de porta
> ...

----------


## LAMSS

Squid rodando

### INICIO
http_port 8080
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny QUERY
cache_mem 32 MB
cache_replacement_policy lru
memory_replacement_policy lru
cache_dir ufs /var/cache/squid 700 16 256
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log
cache_store_log /var/log/squid/store.log
mime_table /etc/squid/mime.conf
hosts_file /etc/hosts
diskd_program /usr/lib/squid/diskd
unlinkd_program /usr/lib/squid/unlinkd
pinger_program /usr/lib/squid/pinger
redirect_rewrites_host_header on
auth_param basic children 5
auth_param basic realm Squid proxy-caching web server
auth_param basic credentialsttl 2 hours
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440	20%	10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:	1440	0%	1440
refresh_pattern . 0	20%	4320
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563	# https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535	# unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl REDE_INTERNA src "/etc/squid/IPCLIENTES"
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access allow REDE_INTERNA
http_access deny all
http_reply_access allow all
icp_access allow all
cache_mgr [email protected]
cache_effective_user proxy
cache_effective_group proxy

httpd_accel_with_proxy on
httpd_accel_uses_host_header on

cachemgr_passwd disable all
buffered_logs off
#icon_directory /usr/share/squid/icons
#error_directory /usr/share/squid/errors/Portuguese
coredump_dir /var/cache/squid
ie_refresh on

##### FIM
Na linha onde tem:
acl REDE_INTERNA src "/etc/squid/IPCLIENTES"

crie o arquivo /etc/squid/IPCLIENTES

e coloque dentro o numero do ip e mascara dos clientes que terão acesso exemplo
192.168.1.100 255.255.255.0
192.168.1.200 255.255.255.0

é só restartar o squid e pronto lembre-se antes de iniciar o squid vc tem que criar o cache...
#rm -sf /var/cache/squid/*
#squid -z

Essa configuração esta sem autenticação...
Blz...
valeu

----------


## Bruno_Freitas

Soh lembrando que nessa tua configuracao, a porta em que o squid está rodando é a 8080!





> Squid rodando
> 
> ### INICIO
> http_port 8080
> acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
> no_cache deny QUERY
> cache_mem 32 MB
> cache_replacement_policy lru
> memory_replacement_policy lru
> ...

----------

